# Looking for Holden version center caps for Chevy cruze Gen 2



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

Hi as the title says, the Chevy Cruze is called the Holden Astra in Australia. Any member from there or in the UK that can get a part number for the stock center caps on 17 or 18' rims. Also if they are still available and roughly how much? Here is a photo of the Chevy version with the gold bow tie. If they are not available at the dealer is there a place that can get them and is willing to ship. I think the center caps are 58mm, not sure if the Gen 1 center caps are the same and will fit in Gen 2 rims. Thanks


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There are a number of Australian members, ask one of them.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

Should be 92226707.
You're welcome. LOL


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

Thanks Maven! There in stock at the US warehouse. Surprised they're still available.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

A few eBay sellers show a picture of 4 caps with that part number, but do not state whether you get 4 caps or one cap if you buy from them. 
Example


----------



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

Unfortunately, that price is for one cap. 
A less expensive alternative it to buy blank center caps and use something like these stickers.





Amazon.com: GotoShop Holden Logo Rims Wheel Center Caps Sticker Covers Emblem (4pcs 1set): Automotive


Buy GotoShop Holden Logo Rims Wheel Center Caps Sticker Covers Emblem (4pcs 1set): Center Caps - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





or









3.29US $ 6% OFF|4pcs 56mm 60mm HSV logo car emblem Wheel Center Hub Cap auto Rim refit dust proof badge covers sticker styling accessories|Car Stickers| - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





With the second option, the caps themselves probably won't fit so you will need to find the blanks with the proper inside attachments and transfer (in that case the first option would be better).

I ended up doing something similar with mine except I managed to find inexpensive genuine wheel caps (that didn't fit) and ended up removing the chrome piece and epoxying it onto the blanks. Yes, I know it's Vauxhall instead of Holden...


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

I bought mine from planetparts_au, it was a set of four. With the exchange from CAN to AUS it was cheaper to buy from Australia than in the US which has them in stock at the wear house. The numbers match in the US and Australia for the caps there is two version a black and silver or a pure silver version. I'll test next week to make sure it fits good and when winter starts i'll put back the chevy ones as I run one tire all year long the nokian WGR4, getting old to change and limited space in the condo to switch from summer to winter. 

Also go some other items from Holden from what my cousin was able to find. ie: there is a 3rd OEM spoiler a mini duck tail like on the chevy SS for the cruze, got that going to see how the fit is, and waiting to see if the 2019 grill from a cruze as it doesn't have the chevy logo on it will fit a 2017-2018 cruze. He said there maybe some cuting as it is one piece waiting to see if the dimensions match and how much cutting is needed.


----------



## dwood (May 18, 2020)

adriaan said:


> I bought mine from planetparts_au, it was a set of four. With the exchange from CAN to AUS it was cheaper to buy from Australia than in the US which has them in stock at the wear house. The numbers match in the US and Australia for the caps there is two version a black and silver or a pure silver version. I'll test next week to make sure it fits good and when winter starts i'll put back the chevy ones as I run one tire all year long the nokian WGR4, getting old to change and limited space in the condo to switch from summer to winter.
> 
> Also go some other items from Holden from what my cousin was able to find. ie: there is a 3rd OEM spoiler a mini duck tail like on the chevy SS for the cruze, got that going to see how the fit is, and waiting to see if the 2019 grill from a cruze as it doesn't have the chevy logo on it will fit a 2017-2018 cruze. He said there maybe some cuting as it is one piece waiting to see if the dimensions match and how much cutting is needed.


I'm interested to see how the spoiler fits. I've wanted one but i don't want some obnoxious spoiler. Just a small one for a nice clean look.


----------



## adriaan (Sep 10, 2018)

Finally got to install the Holden center caps 92226707 . They fit but they are not sunk in like the original Chevy center caps, as shown in photo due to the logo faceplate being bigger by 1mm. So you have to super glue or get an adhesive glue place on inner lip to keep them in place so they don't come off if you hit a bump/potholes or if someone tries to take them off. So to get a original fit like the Chevy ones you'll have to get the number from a Holden cruze as after 2017 it changed to the Holden Astra.


----------

